# WLAN per MiniPCI oder PCMCIA?



## Tobias K. (11. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich will mein Notebook WLAN fähig machen und bin nun am überlegen ob ich ne interne oder externe Netzwerkarte nehme.

Pro MiniPCI (intern):
- platzsparend im Gehäuse
Kontrak intern:
- Keine Anschlussmöglichkeite für ne externe Antenne
- Vermutlich weniger Sende/Empfangsleistung, da im Gehäuse

Pro PCMCIA:
- Anschlussmöglichkeit eine Zusatzantenne
Kontra:
- Zusatzgerät das extra jedesmal angeschlossen werden muss
- sieht nicht so gut aus


Also bis jetzt bin ich eher für ne externe Karte.
Allerdings steht bei den internen oft das man Antennen anschliessen kann.... liegen die dann im Notebook oder haben die irgendeine Verbindung nach außen? Bin bei dem Thema leider noch sehr unwissend.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## McVader83 (11. Juni 2005)

Mein Tip:
Ne PCMCIA Karte von 3COM mit XJACK Technik. Die ham ne schöne ausfahrbare Antenne drin, die man bei Bedarf rausholt und ansonsten im Gehäuse verschwinden lassen kann, wenn man die PCMCIA Karte die ganze Zeit drin lässt. Da diese Karten aber relativ teuer sind, lohnt sich das nur wenn man sie wirklich die ganze Zeit im Notebook drinlassen kann, weil man eh nur eine PCMCIA Karte hat oder zumindest 2 Slots.

http://www.ciao.de/3Com_OfficeConnect_Wireless_108Mbps_11g_XJACK_PC_Card__1847065
Mal als Beispiel


----------

